# Seat Belt Issue... Safety concern!



## tapsb (Oct 27, 2005)

Just saw that there are 2 posts that repeat the same issues as this one... and Nissan will not do anything about this... very disappointed in Nissan.

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/89471-seat-belts.html

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/125349-seatbelts.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi folks,

My first post and humbly apologize in advance if this has been posted already but I couldnt find using the search...

As the title states - Seat Belt Issue is what I needed to ask you folks about. Specifically the seat belt on my Canadian X-Trail Bonavista on the passenger side locks up for no reason when someone is buckled up. 

To be clearer - passenger is sitting in front seat, car is driving at any speed, driver does NOT touch the brakes whatsoever, passenger seat belt locks up. 

The only way to retract the seat belt back to "normal" operation is to unlock it, let it retract all the way and buckle up again.

Took it to a local dealership here (Airport Nissan, Brampton ON, Canada) and they state it's a KNOWN ISSUE since the 2005 models.:wtf:

A customer service rep called me and asked me how my visit went for this issue and I told them Airport Nissan told me it's a known issue and they cant do anything as there is no official recall on the belt...

This is complete BS I think. Any suggestions on next steps. This is a totally annoying issue and I'm wondering if any of your passengers deal with this nonsense.



_________________

'06 X-Trail BonaVista
'08 Lexus IS-F


----------



## caryabhi11 (Mar 27, 2009)

Change it completely.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have not experienced this problem and my wife (passenger) is not complaining either, so I presume it's working fine, but seat belt lock is not only applied when you press the brakes, sometimes sudden movement of the passenger in the seat can cause it to lock-up and to free it, you just need to pull it hard and it will retract. Sharp turns can cause it to lock up as well.


----------



## tapsb (Oct 27, 2005)

Totally agree with your use cases Aussietrail... and indeed I have tried and made sure that the cases you've stated. This is definitely a unique situation, or actually should I say a potential unique situation to the X-trail in Canadian X-Trails it seems.

My previous Nissan's (Maxima and Pathfinder) were not like this at all. They behaved normally. The x-trail is actually my wifes car and she everytime i'm a passenger, I noticed the seat belt function this oddly...


----------



## xtrailofthedead (Feb 26, 2009)

My passenger side is exactly the same. Hadn't thought about it until reading this post. Curious to see if there is any follow up after speaking to the customer service rep. Keep us updated if you can.


----------



## tapsb (Oct 27, 2005)

Dealership service manager called (from Airport Nissan) and stated that customer service escalated to him. 

He completely agrees this is incorrect behaviour after I showd him in person, but states they can't do anything about it... :lame:

Time to write a letter to Nissan Canada... or maybe i'll contact the belt manufacturer directly???


----------



## xtrailofthedead (Feb 26, 2009)

I live in Brampton as well. If you would like to add a name to that letter with the same concern.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

I have the same probleme with mine !!! I had a little trip to Charlevoix (Québec) with my wife today to try my new X-Trail LE 2005, and she complain all the trip about that, the fact that she is pregnant did not help so much !!!:thumbdwn:

If some one of you know how to resolve this, please let me know !!!

Cheer !!!

Jonathan


----------

